# Help with my Canon Rebel!!



## batmeister (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a Rebel XS silver body and was on vacation. Friday night the camera worked no problem. Woke up the next day to get some shots of a Bat hanging in my fathe in-laws baby barn and it's not responding. Screen won't come on, no buttons work, autofocus works but will not take pictures. When I look in the viewfinder/eyepiece it says "busy" always. I've tried removing the battery, changing batteries, same with sd cards, lenses, left it over night with no battery in it (and freshly charged the battery in case they were all dead) all to have the same thing happen. Any help? Desperate at the moment because I am shooting a wedding in 4 weeks and can't afford another camera before hand. Any help is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance!!

Mike


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 21, 2011)

batmeister said:


> I have a Rebel XS silver body and was on vacation. Friday night the camera worked no problem. Woke up the next day to get some shots of a Bat hanging in my fathe in-laws baby barn and it's not responding. Screen won't come on, no buttons work, autofocus works but will not take pictures. When I look in the viewfinder/eyepiece it says "busy" always. I've tried removing the battery, changing batteries, same with sd cards, lenses, left it over night with no battery in it (and freshly charged the battery in case they were all dead) all to have the same thing happen. Any help? Desperate at the moment because I am shooting a wedding in 4 weeks and can't afford another camera before hand. Any help is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Mike



I had the sample problem with an XS at work. We had to send it out for repair. It was still covered under warranty so I am not sure what it would cost otherwise. Interesting that ours was also the silver model of the XS.


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not a canon guy, but it sounds like something that would require being sent out for repair. Possibly your shutter dumped out, or something. 

Now... Don't take this the wrong way, but you should NOT be shooting a wedding if your only camera is a Rebel XS, and you don't have a backup. Period.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2011)

Destin said:


> Now... Don't take this the wrong way, but you should NOT be shooting a wedding if your only camera is a Rebel XS, and you don't have a backup. Period.



+1


----------



## batmeister (Aug 21, 2011)

well, I understand that, but the bride is a close friend of mine and asked me to do it. I can't really tell her no (well, I can now if I don't get it fixed, I guess), and not everyone with a camera can afford more then 1. luckily I work near to a repair shop so it looks like I will have to take it there. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

batmeister said:
			
		

> well, I understand that, but the bride is a close friend of mine and asked me to do it. I can't really tell her no (well, I can now if I don't get it fixed, I guess), and not everyone with a camera can afford more then 1. luckily I work near to a repair shop so it looks like I will have to take it there. Thanks everyone!



Once again, no offense. But if you only have one camera, and cannot afford another one, then you should look into borrowing/renting one for weddings until you earn enough for a better/second camera. 

If you can't afford to rent one, then I'm guessing your business is close to going under...


----------



## batmeister (Aug 23, 2011)

sorry if my response sounded edgy, now that I read it over, I guess it could sound like I was a bit "agitated" but not the case at all. I am actually looking at borrowing/renting another camera, or trying to get enough going to buy a second camera "WITH WARRANTY" this time. And if I had a business yes I certainly would be about to shut her down. Luckily for me, I am not a professional, but using this as experience to better myself should I want to choose that path (and it seems as I do). Thanks for the advice, and don't worry, there certainly was no offense taken. A friend asked me to do it, she is fully waware I am NOT a pro, but she loves the shots I do get and I couldn't say no to her.

FOR FUTURE REFERENCE!!!!

There is a firmware update that solves this problem on the canon site. They acknowledge this as a specific problem and the firware update 1.0.6 corrects the "Busy" msg problem. However, if you HAVE the problem, the camera will not communicate with the pc for the update to do it's magic. so you have to be PROactive instead of REactive....nuts


----------



## Bronny (Sep 24, 2011)

Good luck with the wedding shoot


----------



## michellebaker78 (Oct 6, 2011)

I happened to my camera also, but mine was under warranty also.


----------



## Edsport (Oct 6, 2011)

Did you try in auto mode to see if the camera works?


----------

